# GTAA Reverse Osmosis water pool



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't know if there's any interest in this, but especially for the nano tank owners, it may not be worthwhile for them to purchase an RO/DI unit of their own. So for the users here who have larger tanks and do have RO units, there may be some who are willing to sell discount RO water to local GTAA members. 

I guess this could apply to some freshwater keepers as well...I don't know.

If we could agree on a price, then we are all selling at the same prices and not trying to compete for each other's business. Does $.50 per 4L jug and $2.00 for a 18L jug/ 5 Gallon pail sound fair? Personally I'd like to be at around half the cost of retail, but I have no idea what stores charge... basically to cover costs of maintenance or to buy a Tim's... Fellow reefer's input is appreciated.

If there's enough interest, then we could sticky the thread, too...

Anyway, I'm in the North Pickering/ Stouffiville area. PM me if you need water.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Pool members listing (arranged East to West):

Pickering/ Stouffville/ Uxbridge (Brock & 407): 50seven

North York (Bayview & Sheppard): Explor3r

Aurora (Bloomington & Bathurst): Windowlicka

Hamilton: Shiver905

(anyone wishing to be added/removed from this list, or to make changes, please post to this thread or send me a PM.)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ohhh lol a cartel!


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone willing to supply in the North york area? 
pickering is too far


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I could do that I'm on Bayview and sheppard.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I could help people who are downtown in a pinch, but our place is barely large enough for me to store 5g of RO/DI for myself, let alone 20g for other people.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

explor3r said:


> I could do that I'm on Bayview and sheppard.


alrite just PM me and we'll get in touch the next time i need RO water


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool idea, 50Seven!

Anyone local to Aurora is welcome to pop 'round my gaff - I have a 5-stage RO/DI unit attached (via ATO) to a 55G food-grade barrel/reservoir in my basement... I always have a gallon (or 55) to spare.

Forget cash - I'll trade my pure water for an XL triple triple from Timmies (and my bride would appreciate a Large w/cream!)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a very nice idea. I unfortunately cannot participate as I am not the one paying for hydro. I can of course offer free viewing once the setup is up and running? lol I'll even brew a pot of coffee!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Local Bulkstore in Burlington Sells RO water.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

With this service, I don't think I need my RO / DI anymore

<<< very very light use


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

i can supply in hamilton


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Second post now listing pool members! Thanks to all -and hopefully many more.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this pool still running? I'm looking for RO water near Yonge and Finch. Thanks!


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

this thread is 3 years inactive. just google the nearest water store or culligan.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

solarz said:


> Is this pool still running? I'm looking for RO water near Yonge and Finch. Thanks!


Not near your location but may help others who are in the same boat...Canada Coral is selling RODI water as well as premade salt water with high quality salt (can't remember but sign on mixing tank lists it). Call the store for more info.


----------

